

Sculpt Ergonomic Keyboard For Business - klausa
http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/en-us/b/sculpt-ergonomic-keyboard-for-business/5KV-00001

======
wcfields
If it ain't mechanical it's a toy.

------
wahjah
Too bad it doesn't split or allow independent adjustment..

